# A Driver Living Through Lyft Insurance Nightmare



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://www.gofundme.com/sarahlyft


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

WTF BTW James River insurance is the worst on the planet !


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Salthedriver said:


> WTF BTW James River insurance is the worst on the planet !


James River is a specialty insurer operating on an approved non-admitted basis in all fifty states and D.C. Since 2003, James River has provided thousands of commercial customers with creative solutions for their particular insurance needs.

http://www.jamesriverins.com

*Non-Admitted Insurance Carriers*
An insurance company that is "non-admitted" has not been approved by the state's insurance department. This means that&#8230;


The insurance company does not necessarily comply with state insurance regulations.
If the insurance company becomes insolvent, there is no guarantee that your claims will be paid, even if your case is active at the time of the bankruptcy or financial failure.
If a policyholder thinks his or her case was handled improperly, he or she cannot appeal to the state insurance department.
http://www.insureon.com/blog/post/2...itted-vs-non-admitted-insurance-carriers.aspx


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> James River is a specialty insurer operating on an approved non-admitted basis in all fifty states and D.C. Since 2003, James River has provided thousands of commercial customers with creative solutions for their particular insurance needs.
> 
> http://www.jamesriverins.com
> 
> ...


http://tbo.com/news/business/some-doubt-ride-sharing-has-it-covered-liability-wise-20140419/


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

It seems from a quick read that the Lyft driver's biggest problem is getting the driver that hit her to admit liability. If that happened, then she should be ok. I am surprised that there are no traffic cameras that might back up her claim.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Well Lyft's contingent James River policy should kick in. Let that insurance company fight it out with the other drivers insurance.
But SarahLyft should get her car fixed.
I will be tweeting this petition to Assemblywoman Susan Bonilla, CA CPUC, Lyft and John Zimmer.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> It seems from a quick read that the Lyft driver's biggest problem is getting the driver that hit her to admit liability. If that happened, then she should be ok. I am surprised that there are no traffic cameras that might back up her claim.


Usually passengers are looking ahead, did her Lyft pax not see anything?

Everybody tells a fib after an accident, then claim an injury. My insurance company is in the offer / settlement stage now with a "victim" (my daughter scratched the side of their car while backing up out of a parking space). Everybody in that car was injured, and so far has turned down our insurance companies offer and hired an atty. They had no insurance themselves. Welcome to L.A.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Well Lyft's contingent James River policy should kick in. Let that insurance company fight it out with the other drivers insurance.
> But SarahLyft should get her car fixed.
> I will be tweeting this petition to Assemblywoman Susan Boyle, CA CPUC, Lyft and John Zimmer.


 please send to Austin city council....they are apparently blocking me!!! Lol


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Send what to Austin city council?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Send what to Austin city council?


The petition! (Just joking, anyway!!)


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

If an insurance company is non-admitted (something I've never heard of, so thanks for bringing that up), it likely also means that they aren't members of inter-company arbitration, which is how almost all insurers and self insured entities settle their liability disputes. No arb membership = lack of a cost effective method to recover in a dispute. Court cases cost money, that's why many nonstandard (think "The General" or Safe Auto) insurers choose not to join, it makes it harder to collect from them in a dispute.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

https://www.arbfile.org:443/webapp/execute/memberDirectory

Nevermind, James River is a member.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> The petition! (Just joking, anyway!!)


What's the status of the ride-sharing ordinance in Austin? I have some Austin CC members on my list. I can do it tomorrow if it is still up in the air.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Sorry for her but I don't help anyone in blue states ... plus her kid is kinda homely. 


Feeling chippy


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> What's the status of the ride-sharing ordinance in Austin? I have some Austin CC members on my list. I can do it tomorrow if it is still up in the air.


Oh, they will surely pass this mess, at least to take immediate heat off enforcement in time for ACL, second reading is October 2, closed to input (go figure)
But removing personal vehicle from definition , so effectively throwing most ground Trans rules out. The airport has made no statement, waiting for passage. Then, watch for scrambling to walk back certain provisions, like they have been doing in other cities. I've never seen such a flock of fools so close and personally. I don't mean them permitting it, I mean their ignorance. It's like they can't read for comprehension, and have no recollection of rules they just pushed 6 months ago.


----------



## Jim Sunny (Sep 11, 2014)

That's because you're a heartless shit-bag. 


OldTownSean said:


> Sorry for her but I don't help anyone in blue states ... plus her kid is kinda homely.
> 
> 
> Feeling chippy


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Jim Sunny said:


> That's because you're a heartless shit-bag.


And a Sunny day to you too mr. Sunny


----------



## Ladyx (Sep 26, 2014)

I just contributed to her go fund me campaign. Thanks for posting that link.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

An Uber Driver's Insurance Nightmare!

http://www.gofundme.com/luisuber


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't get the uber story. Rear ended by a drunk driver (how does he know this) and stating that the other driver did not have a license or insurance means he stopped and talked to the uber driver.
So then called police they never came? I can't accept all these premises. Criminal charges abound against an alleged drunk driver with no insurance no license leaving the scene of an accident. The car is driveable why would you not follow him to his house or whatever and call 911. a fender bender may be dealt with at the station but this was serious stuff. I wouldnt contribute to this story I think there is more to it.
My experience with being rear ended I made sure the police came so I didn't have this issue .


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

He explains the whole incident in this post:

https://m.facebook.com/groups/64169...12941&ref=m_notif&notif_t=group_comment_reply


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> He explains the whole incident in this post:
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/64169...12941&ref=m_notif&notif_t=group_comment_reply


That link isn't working for me here, but the photo in the fundme shows damage to the front of a vehicle. I assume if he is asking for money, he would show the damage on his vehicle. Clearly the damage is on the front of a vehicle. He said he was rear-ended. Something doesn't add up..


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

kalo said:


> That link isn't working for me here, but the photo in the fundme shows damage to the front of a vehicle. I assume if he is asking for money, he would show the damage on his vehicle. Clearly the damage is on the front of a vehicle. He said he was rear-ended. Something doesn't add up..


The pics are of the rear of his car. The FB link is to a closed group. If you, or anyone else wants to be added to UberDrivers World wide, DM me your FB page.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The pics are off the rear of his car. The FB link is to a closed group. If you, or anyone else wants to be added to UberDrivers World wide, DM me your FB page.


Oh god.. I'm really brain dead. Two mistakes in one day. I need to be put to pasture. Arrghhhh.. sorry again!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Sean O'Gorman here's Lyft's Primary Insurance at work.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

What is the issue here? Lyft is providing coverage, and at the $2500 deductible that they publicly stated applies.

It isn't Lyft's fault his driver can't afford her deductible. If this was a regular auto accident and she had a $500 deductible that she couldn't afford, it would be the exact same scenario.

I deal with claims for accidents of this nature every day, which is why my car got a dashcam even before I knew what Uber was. Lyft can try to file arbitration against the other driver's insurer, but A) they need to have a financial stake in the claim, which means the girl has to go through Lyft's policy first and let them subrogate, and B) if there were no independent witnesses, police citations, or other strong pieces of evidence, the arbitrator (who is always an adjuster not affiliated with either company) is 99% likely to say there isn't enough evidence to place blame on the other driver, case closed.

EDIT: I was thinking of the other Lyft claim. This one is the same way though. Damage has to be over the deductible in order for the insurer to get involved, even if the other driver is clearly at fault or uninsured. If you have a $1000 deductible and I hit you and cause $900 worth of damage, your insurer can't do a thing.

Our personal policies actually allow us to waive the deductibles for uninsured accidents, but the damage still has to be over that deductible amount. Oddly enough, the commercial policies only allow waiving the deductible if the other person *is* insured. I never understood that one.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Also, while you may be of the opinion that $2500 is an excessive burden on the driver (I have no opinion on the matter but I see nothing wrong with that thought), there's nothing shady or illegal going on here.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Sean O'Gorman I tagged you here to look at the screenshots that I just posted. This was during the ride with a pax on board, when Lyft Insurance is supposedly Primary. Yet Lyft is still requiring him to file with his personal auto Insr company.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Weird. My guess is they know that virtually all personal lines adjusters won't bother to ask about ridesharing, and thus could potentially wipe their hands of the whole thing. I don't fault Lyft/Uber so much as I do my peers for the shoddy work they do. If I gave you my office number and a list of extensions (which I'd be more than willing to do) and you asked for the protocol for investigating accidents involving ridesharing, not a single one (assuming they bother to pick up the phone) would have an answer. It may sound like I'm badmouthing my employer, but we're actually by far the best in the business when it comes to claims. Call a GEICO rep, and there's a good chance they don't even know what a deductible is.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Letter from CA DMV to Luis Macias


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Letter from CA DMV to Luis Macias
> 
> View attachment 2131


I knew something was fishy about his story, on GoFundme when I read the part to where he mentions "*No one was heat<hurt but the police were called, they never came*" Seems like he didn't want to have the police involved cause he already knew when he got into an accident he didn't have no insurance at that time of the accident. I just noticed he updated his gofundme page stating he taken the other driver to court good luck winning I can already see the other driving winning that judgement based on the fact he didn't have no insurance at all to cover his vehicle.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Robert420 said:


> I knew something was fishy about his story,


Huh?
He wouldn't be driving for Uber if he didn't have Valid Personal Car Insr at that time. He would have been waitlisted by Uber if his personal car Insr had lapsed.


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Huh?
> He wouldn't be driving for Uber if he didn't have Valid Personal Car Insr at that time. He would have been waitlisted by Uber if his personal car Insr had lapsed.


True, what I had meant by fishy was when *"he mentioned no police never showed up when they were called"*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Often times police fail to show up promptly at an accident scene, if no one is injured.

I've never called the police to the scene of a minor fender bender. In Illinois it's allowed for Drivers to exchange info at the scene, and then file an accident report, jointly or separately, at the police station.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't know how it works in California, but in Ohio, when I handle a claim for a driver who was hit by someone who was uninsured, we send a letter to the BMV informing them that the driver didn't have insurance, and they then send a letter like that to him or her. There are times when an accident is in dispute, but the other driver refuses to give me his or her insurance information, and if I can't find it on my own, my only recourse is to submit one of these letters and use the threat of license suspension to get them to share the info.

It could be possible that the two drivers are disputing who is at fault, and as the other driver's insurer may not have insurance info for him, they went ahead and considered him uninsured. I don't know.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Huh?
> He wouldn't be driving for Uber if he didn't have Valid Personal Car Insr at that time. He would have been waitlisted by Uber if his personal car Insr had lapsed.


Not so. Your insurance company is nit required to notify Uber of a lapse in coverage. Unless they are a lien holder of secured property. Uber takes you at your word that your policy is valid until your new policy is issued.


----------

